# Winter Mini Donkey Diets



## JustinaMarie (Sep 20, 2011)

What do you feed your Mini donkeys during the winter grain wise?


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

The only reason my mini donk gets any grain is because he looks so forlorn watching everybody else get theirs. He honostly doesn't need it. Most will get fat on just grass hay. When he does get grain, it's litterly like 1/2 of a cup (mesuring cup, not grain scoop)


----------



## JustinaMarie (Sep 20, 2011)

Last winter I only gave mine 1 flake of hay and a handful of sweetfeed and he seemed to do fine he wasted 2 flakes of hay. So i just wondered what you guys fed grain wise.


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

My horses get Purina Stratigy so that's what my donk gets


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Hay only for our donks. They don't need grain, if anything its going to do more damage then good. Hay is what they are going to "burn" to keep themselves warm in the winter, not grain. If anything more hay is the way to go. Maybe put it in a slow feed hay net so he doesn't make a mess of it. Then he will eat what he pulls out instead of pushing it all round. 

If it makes you sleep sounder at night knowing he got grain look into grain for minis. I think Purina makes one.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JustinaMarie (Sep 20, 2011)

Alright thank you


----------

